# WROCLAW, POLAND



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I was in *Wroclaw *last summer. Some pics from the visit. Enjoy.
Population: metro, 1,030,000 
Over the centuries, the city has been part of either Poland, Bohemia, Austria, Prussia, or Germany, but since 1945 it has become again part of Poland as a result of post-World War Two border changes. 










[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6479522265/] Maestro by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6750482867/] Poland 547 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6750486665/] Poland 576 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6750504071/] Poland 544 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752581999/] Poland 540 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752584505/] Poland 541 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752588781/] Poland 546 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752591629/] Poland 548 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752594247/] Poland 549 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752599041/] Poland 550 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6752579657/] Kasztelan by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread, beautiful photos from Worclaw....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks you. I had really great weather on this trip.


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753419961/] Poland 562 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753422325/] Poland 552 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753424395/] Poland 553 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753426661/] Poland 554 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753429033/] Poland 555 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753431145/] Poland 560 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753433013/] Poland 556 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice pics, do you have anymore? (I know you do)

I'm going to Wroclaw at the end of february, hope i have some sunshine too .


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

really like the variety of pics, and ofcourse I am partial to photos of good food


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Wroclaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

daneo said:


> Nice pics, do you have anymore? (I know you do)
> 
> I'm going to Wroclaw at the end of february, hope i have some sunshine too .


Ohhh, I have way more. I'll try and upload consistently. I think it's been a mild winter in Central Europe this year so hopefully you will get some sun :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757853487/] Poland 716 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757851229/] Poland 582 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757848621/] Poland 581 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6758710455/] Poland 1638 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice. I love the architecture, the preserved buildings. Cool.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Poland 551 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757791059/] Poland 558 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



For something like this, are they going by an old design or are they just imagining something new??
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757793325/] Poland 559 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757795201/] Poland 561 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757796979/] Poland 564 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757798883/] Poland 570 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757846269/] Poland 578 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

RonnieR said:


> Very nice. I love the architecture, the preserved buildings. Cool.


The touristy areas yes, but not everywhere. And the best side walks in Poland are in Warsaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757803391/] Poland 568 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757806675/] Poland 566 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757809389/] Poland 569 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6757811039/] Poland 577 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

RonnieR said:


> Very nice. I love the architecture, the preserved buildings. Cool.


As a matter of fact majority of these buildings aren't 'preserved' 
but reconstructed.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

great :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787417389/] Poland 571 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787421317/] Poland 689 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787423461/] Poland 692 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787425931/] Poland 709 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787560819/] Poland 1365 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome pics Rychlik!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Marbur.


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice architecture.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809871745/] Poland 693 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809874121/] Poland 696 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809875847/] Poland 712 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/2[email protected]/6809877943/] Poland 715 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809880971/] Poland 717 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809884453/] Poland 730 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809886597/] Poland 731 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809889349/] Poland 7711 copy by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

National Museum, Wroclaw
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814058517/] Poland 586 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814061119/] Poland 587 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814063957/] Poland 593 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This guy in the painting looks like Robert DeNiro.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814071033/] Poland 614 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]









[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814066933/] Poland 648 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814068987/] Poland 608 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814073139/] Poland 636 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814075529/] Poland 645 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814088385/] Poland 592 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814083403/] Poland 660 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814085673/] Poland 635 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814078685/] Poland 599 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814081141/] Poland 650 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

The more I see of old cities like Wroclaw being restored and in some cases rebuilt because of the damage caused by WW2 and subsequent decades, the more it puts into perspective the failure of so called modern architecture.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814369421/] Poland 613 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814371343/] Poland 618 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814373303/] Poland 619 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814375183/] Poland 623 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871120847/] Matejko by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871131287/] Poland 701 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871137945/] Poland 687 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Wroclaw pics...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. Working on some more.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6773016354/] Poland 1492 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919130333/] Poland 1487 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919129097/] Poland 1486 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6773011276/] Poland 732 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

brilliant "german" architecture !


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's super "german".


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

it's not uniquely German vernacular style at all, but rather European, like many of the other cities of Central Europe. Anyway, Wroclaw is very impressive and will have a chance to showcase it's beauty during the World Games in 2017 and as the European City of Culture in 2016, I believe.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Also during Euro 2012.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6784394116/] Poland 1588 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6784393124/] Poland 1600 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6930508799/] Poland 1569 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots of Wroclaw - some real lessons to be learnt in how to reconstruct in the style of old.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, Wroclaw saw the last major battle of WW2 in 1945 between the Germans and Russians. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787908208/] Poland 1490 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6934019001/] Poland 1501 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787904936/] Poland 1497 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787902444/] Poland 1500 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6934016437/] Poland 1499 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6934019973/] Poland 1493 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

New soccer stadium.

This pic from August 2011










Current





























I seriously think soccer fans will have a good time in this city. It has a lot to offer.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

rychlik said:


> I believe it is a pre- WW2 structure.


Wikipedia helps, as usual  :



> The Centennial Hall (German: Jahrhunderthalle, Polish: Hala Stulecia (formerly Hala Ludowa - People's Hall)) is a historic building in Wrocław, Poland. It was constructed according to the plans of architect Max Berg in 1911–1913, when the city was part of the German Empire. As an early landmark of reinforced concrete architecture, it was listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2006....
> It was in the Lower Silesian capital of Breslau on 10 March 1813 where King Frederick William III of Prussia called upon the Prussian and German people in his proclamation "An Mein Volk" to rise up against Napoleon's occupation. In October of that year, at the Battle of Leipzig, Napoleon was defeated.
> 
> The opening of the hall was part of the celebration commemorating the 100th anniversary of the battle, hence the name.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centennial_Hall


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

rychlik said:


> Thanks man. I will keep posting as much as I can. I get busy sometimes. I would like to visit Szczecin one day. I hear a lot of restoration has been done in this city. Was it badly damaged in WW2 because I am not sure.


Yes it was damaged preaty bad. During allied air raids/bombings in 1943/44 and than heavy figthings between German and Soviet armies aobout 70% of the City centre, 70/80% of seaport and 90% of industrial buildings were flatenned. So called socialistic urban planning also didn't help to restore - commie blocks in every polish town/city (you've been to Poland so you know what I mean). Regarding restoration Szczecin is realy improving last couple of years - i.e.: this year another 40 tenements was restored in it's centre.
IMO Szczecin is one of the most beautiful and interesting cities in Poland but still anonymous to most of Poles. Good reason to visit would be The Tall Ship Races final in 2013.
With population of 400 thousands (+) we've had 2,5 mln visitors during previous TTSR final in 2007 (4 days event). 
Sorry that in your thread about Wrocław I wrote so much about another city, I hope you might find it ineresting though and hope Szczecin (with very similar history) will get on the same path of fast development as Wrocław. Cheers


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7065851809/] Poland 1562 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919774732/] Poland 1567 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Lankosher (Sep 12, 2004)

Sadely I like Wroclaw more than Kraków 

Wroclaw develops much more effectively, besides, it is ruled responsibly and efficiently.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Seriously? The Beloved Krakow?  It seems like Krakow has a lot of great investments going for it, in terms of smaller scale architecture. It's on a very good level.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919777158/] Poland 1565 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7065856133/] Poland 1568 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919773124/] Poland 1566 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wroclaw is the epitome of 'under-rated.' I really want to see it some time.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

igorlan said:


> Sadely I like Wroclaw more than Kraków
> 
> Wroclaw develops much more effectively, besides, it is ruled responsibly and efficiently.


I know what you mean, Wroclaw is developing much more rapidly into a world class city. Krakow has some political, legal and historic impediments, for sake of a better word. Still, there is so much happening in Krakow and Wroclaw can't beat Krakow's charm and ambience...but it might one day


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069788205/] Poland 1625 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6923708692/] Poland 1582 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069797833/] Poland 1614 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069797177/] Poland 1591 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069795985/] Poland 1585 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Communist Wroclaw versus free modern Wroclaw - no contest


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

An old Breslau before the war. A beautiful city.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6971429626/] Poland 1619 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Pedro Paulo Carreira said:


> An old Breslau before the war. A beautiful city.


Rebuilt Wroclaw. Beautiful again.


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

great photos Mike Rychlik 
soon there will be next neat spot in Wroclaw- refurbished Central Station


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new shots from Wroclaw..thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

drowningman666 said:


> great photos Mike Rychlik
> soon there will be next neat spot in Wroclaw- refurbished Central Station


Thanks for liking the photo's. 

And yes, this train station will look quite nice. I hope to stop in it, in the summer of 2013. :horse:


----------



## shovel_ready (Nov 1, 2006)

Beautiful city! Very nice restoration efforts going on too, might one day reclaim it's old Breslau glory.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7123360827/] Poland 1586 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6977273130/] Poland 1571 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6977274818/] Poland 1574 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6977276412/] Poland 1578 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

time for more pics....winter is almost over


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Looks like a fascinating city and your photos do it justice! I was just in the airport last week on my way to and from Vilnius. I didn't have a chance to go into the city tho. Next time!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

rychlik said:


> This guy in the painting looks like Robert DeNiro.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814071033/] Poland 614 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Robert DeNiro is Polish too, wow, that's great, we need more like him.


----------



## sasaja (Jan 20, 2013)

*Wrocław*









Wrocław – a city of a hundred bridges


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

That old mill would look great if they revitalized it.


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
Some company had some plans to make a hotel there but it didn't work out. In the end they have put this building for sale:








http://forum.investmap.pl/dolnoslaskie-mieszkania-domy-f67/mlyn-maria-torca-t2271.html










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1072755


----------

